# [ 2014 ] LifeStyle Vacation Club



## egg1701

Does anybody own this so called Vacation Club.  I've had it since may 20011 and yet to get any of the so called Sister resorts.  And I can travel any time except for December thru March.  I tried to get Italy in march 25th 2013 to April 23rd 2013. End up going thru RCI for everything and online site.  Right now  looking for Orlando  three bedroom unit in last week of June only to find out they are the same price as getting it online. And I don't need to worry losing money due to cancellations and using an exchange week.  Every time I call them I tell them where's the benefit of buying into this club. They give me something else a $1.00 cheaper.    Does anybody like this Club?   Right now trying to bank my week they just leave on hold until I hang up.


----------



## egg1701

*Lifestyle Vacation club*

They still don't answer the phone or E-mails.  And on top of that I get a big phone bill for being on hold.  I forgot that mine land line does not include International calls as local charges.


----------



## egg1701

*Lifestyle Vacation club*

WOW, This must be real bad.  Nobody owns this Sh$%%t Vacation club.
Am I the only sucker?


----------



## egg1701

*Lifestyle Vacation club*

Still waiting on any replies to my Lifestyle vacation club post.


----------



## DeniseM

Vacation clubs aren't popular with Tuggers - they often just have leftover inventory from the exchange companies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pharmgirl

There have been many scams uncovered in nj like this


----------



## egg1701

DeniseM said:


> Vacation clubs aren't popular with Tuggers - they often just have leftover inventory from the exchange companies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The contract has nothing to do with RCI.


----------



## DeniseM

[Deleted - OP posted the wrong name.]


----------



## egg1701

pharmgirl said:


> There have been many scams uncovered in nj like this


NJ.?  They are in the Dominican Republic Puerto Plata. RCI is in new Jersey.   This club is only an affiliation with RCI.   When they couldn't sell their $150,000 villa they robbed me $12,000 and sold me a 1 bedroom 4/2 unit.  And told me I was a club member for 42 years and here the kicker no yearly maintenance fee no deeds.  I can get a $ 150,000 villa for 999.00 a week with half off the AI.  I can probably get the villa but I doubt the half off AI that's not written in the contract. But was told by verbal.  They also told me my week could be bank  as an exchange fee not credit.  Still trying to deposit my week have not heard back from them.  This is probably why a cannot get anything out of this club for other places.  They know how to make this so called club the best there is.
They have this T-shirt slogan  Only tell your best friend.  My A$%.


----------



## egg1701

egg1701 said:


> NJ.?  They are in the Dominican Republic Puerto Plata. RCI is in new Jersey.   This club is only an affiliation with RCI.   When they couldn't sell their $150,000 villa they robbed me $12,000 and sold me a 1 bedroom 4/2 unit.  And told me I was a club member for 42 years and here the kicker no yearly maintenance fee no deeds.  I can get a $ 150,000 villa for 999.00 a week with half off the AI.  I can probably get the villa but I doubt the half off AI that's not written in the contract. But was told by verbal.  They also told me my week could be bank  as an exchange fee not credit.  Still trying to deposit my week have not heard back from them.  This is probably why a cannot get anything out of this club for other places.  They know how to make this so called club the best there is.
> They have this T-shirt slogan  Only tell your best friend.  My A$%.


Denise that is not the Lifestyle I contracted with mine in the D.R.  Here's there beautiful web site.    http://lifestyleholidaysvc.com


----------



## DeniseM

You posted the wrong name to begin with...

But it doesn't really matter, different country, same story. 

You got scammed in a foreign country, and you have no recourse in US Courts.  We hear it every day.

Are you making payments on this?


----------



## egg1701

DeniseM said:


> [Deleted - OP posted the wrong name.]


Denise that is not the Lifestyle I contracted with mine in the D.R. Here's there beautiful web site. http://lifestyleholidaysvc.com


----------



## egg1701

DeniseM said:


> You posted the wrong name to begin with...
> 
> But it doesn't really matter, different country, same story.
> 
> You got scammed in a foreign country, and you have no recourse in US Courts.  We hear it every day.
> 
> Are you making payments on this?


No I paid the whole thing that day.   What do you think of their Web site.  I feel for the suckers that bought the shareholder package but I am not sure they get better service then me.  I have not seen any LSV shareholders raving how great this is.  These post I would love to read about.  My former boss bought one of these Villa 3 bedroom I only found out after I purchased that he had one.  I told him we could have gone half.  Or I would have rented from him.  As with everything with me.  A little to late.  I notice on my timeshare network one sold for $9,999 and the other for $5,000.  With no maintenance fee its not really bad if you like to go to the DR every year.


----------



## DeniseM

Sadly, I think you are stuck.  The purchase was made in a foreign country, in 2011, and you have no recourse in the US.  At this point you will probably have to chalk it up to an expensive lesson.


----------



## topmom101

I do not own at Lifestyle but have stayed at their resort in Puerto Plata twice and loved it.  I also know people who own and are very happy with their purchase. Their villas are gorgeous.


----------



## bdh

egg1701 said:


> Denise that is not the Lifestyle I contracted with mine in the D.R. Here's there beautiful web site. http://lifestyleholidaysvc.com



With the name of Lifestyle Holiday, it makes one wonder what sort of "lifestyle" are they promoting??


----------



## egg1701

*Lifestyle vacation club*

I was just on Trip adviser and I may have saved somebody from Brooklyn. From buying this piece of crap vacation club.  And it feels good.  Caribbean forum.


----------



## tschwa2

It does.  I think I've help talk at least a half a dozen out of buying or into rescinding if already bought.


----------



## egg1701

*Lifestyle vacation club*

I was curious and checked what LHVC shareholder was going for.  One owner listed at a buy it now for $15,000.   He said he already solid booked two villa and he got two more that people can buy as a beneficiary under his contract.  Seller from Connecticut.   Make you wonder what he paid for them Villa?


----------



## Luvtoride

Hi Egg, a friend of ours bought there about 3 years ago. Mi don't know what he paid but he's not a Shareholder level. We were there with them a few years ago in Puerto Plata and the 6 bedroom house we stayed in there was very nice.  The beaches were ok and dining was good but not great. They have been back several times and always seem to have issues when they get there with getting the accommodations they reserved.  Don't think they have tried to trade anywhere else, partly because they feel they know the management at the resort and they will take care of them.  We will stick with our Marriott time shares and DC points and go,to the many places we love to visit without all-inclusive plans.  Good luck with your use.


----------



## egg1701

*Thanks*



Luvtoride said:


> Hi Egg, a friend of ours bought there about 3 years ago. Mi don't know what he paid but he's not a Shareholder level. We were there with them a few years ago in Puerto Plata and the 6 bedroom house we stayed in there was very nice.  The beaches were ok and dining was good but not great. They have been back several times and always seem to have issues when they get there with getting the accommodations they reserved.  Don't think they have tried to trade anywhere else, partly because they feel they know the management at the resort and they will take care of them.  We will stick with our Marriott time shares and DC points and go,to the many places we love to visit without all-inclusive plans.  Good luck with your use.



Luv, Thanks, I know I am dying to find out what the shareholder package are going for.  Because nobody willing to say what they pay made me think they had to pay upward $60,000 for the villa shareholder package.  I cannot recalled but I think it started at around $150,000 this was in 2010. And I think 5 bedroom was max at that time.  For them to build even more bedroom suggest they are doing well or there is an awful lot of suckers out there.   I am going to go back in October and I am going to see what it will be to upgrade to shareholder status.  What I do know is there Sister resort is a Joke.  What ever they give me I can book the same online and not worry about losing my cancel refund online. You book with these thieves they have no refund policy.    I learned my lesson never buy anything oversea. :annoyed:


----------



## Luvtoride

Let me know what you find out.  I hope you don't sink any more money into it.


----------



## egg1701

*Luvtoride*



Luvtoride said:


> Let me know what you find out.  I hope you don't sink any more money into it.



Won't give them another penny.  If anything I might have to load myself with Valium to keep from  killing one of these lying Bas#$4d.   
My last post before this about saving someone from Brooklyn from buying this crap.  She bit the dust.  She got suckered she didn't give the dollar amount of her stupidity.  But she did say she meet a shareholder sucker and told her it cost $75,000 for a shareholder plan they split the cost with friends.  She said she trying to rent out her weeks as she wrote. Must have bull Sh$$t her into thinking she can make money renting her weeks out.  I hope she does then at least maybe I can get back 800.00 a year back.  This club give you well me anyways 4 weeks to use or bank.  In order for me to rent I would have to pay a service fee of  $199.00 for a studio $259.00 for a one bedroom $299.00 for a two bedroom,  penthouse $499.00  crown Villa 999.00 and the presidential suite  studio $299.00 1 bedroom $499.00 and 2 bedroom $699.00.   Not sure about the AI fees if it half price for members like they say. I will know the truth of this when I go back In October


----------



## topmom101

Egg, if you got suckered for 12,000 then consider yourself lucky. There are many, many people whose lesson was much more expensive than yours. Almost everyone of this BB can sympathize.  Having said that, I also want to say that I have been to Lifestyle in Puerto Plata twice and liked enough to go back a third time. I like booking thru Cheap Caribbean because they throw in the VIP package as a bonus and stay in a 1 bedroom either at Tropical or Cofresi Palm. The VIP wristband gives you access to the VIP beach and unlimited top brand liquor. Beach staff is wonderful and can't do enough for you. These are all the perks you are entitled to as an owner and I think you'll enjoy the resort if you give it a chance. I know you are upset and I am not minimizing it, but what's done is done so make the best of it.

Just wanted to add a little something.  It is pretty cool to watch that black helicopter flying back and forth picking up the BLACK WRISTBAND timeshare holders from the airport. I am guessing those are the $150,000 plus suckers they make a big deal over and want you to see.


----------



## egg1701

topmom101 said:


> Egg, if you got suckered for 12,000 then consider yourself lucky. There are many, many people whose lesson was much more expensive than yours. Almost everyone of this BB can sympathize.  Having said that, I also want to say that I have been to Lifestyle in Puerto Plata twice and liked enough to go back a third time. I like booking thru Cheap Caribbean because they throw in the VIP package as a bonus and stay in a 1 bedroom either at Tropical or Cofresi Palm. The VIP wristband gives you access to the VIP beach and unlimited top brand liquor. Beach staff is wonderful and can't do enough for you. These are all the perks you are entitled to as an owner and I think you'll enjoy the resort if you give it a chance. I know you are upset and I am not minimizing it, but what's done is done so make the best of it.
> 
> Just wanted to add a little something.  It is pretty cool to watch that black helicopter flying back and forth picking up the BLACK WRISTBAND timeshare holders from the airport. I am guessing those are the $150,000 plus suckers they make a big deal over and want you to see.


topmom101,  yes I am grateful I only got suckered for actually was $13.000 I found the two credit card slips I use to purchase this crap.  I have been reading alot about this and it seems if you like going there every year then its ok.  Yeah in order for me to recoup my investment. (loss) I will have to go at least once a year and take friends with me to help defray my cost.  So far I have been using my Mizner place timeshare for all my travels with RCI.  Yes that"s my thinking too when I see the same thing with the Helicopter. LOL     Top, I forgot to add they wanted me to throw my Mizner place resort I paid $17,500 for.   When I got back I refused and they told me it was Ok to keep it and the lifestyle membership.  They probably tried to see if it had a market my week is 18  in May (not to many go to fla in May).  So they probably figures it was going to cost them money if I gave them the deeds.  Who know if I have send the deeds that they would have sent the transfer in.  I still be paying the maintenance fees.


----------



## Luvtoride

*LHVC*

Egg,  are you still planning to go back in Oct? Our friends who own there are going back again in Nov, but just with 1 other couple this time.  They are still counting on having a villa with a cook due to the level they have there.  Stocked Villa with liquor isn't a big draw to me and my DW.
Let me know how it is and leave your credit cards at home!
Brian


----------



## egg1701

*luv*

no, didn't make plans too much unexpected shit came up.  I found out my so called exchange fee with RCI was a trading power. I get only 11 and I have to give lsvc them $259.00 fee to be able to bank one week. plus RCI exchange fees if I book something with 11 trading power.  Rather just pay the extra vacation fees instead and not give them a dime.   I am going to hold this shit club until I go and see if the other part of the so-called agreement is honor, mainly the half off the AI fees. IF I do not get this when I go.  I will put this shit up for sale.  It's good if you like to go here every year.  I like to go to different places.  joe


----------



## dominidude

I just want to say that I got what looks like an amazing deal through CheapCaribbean.com to this resort.  $58 a night for two people, all inclusive, inclusive of the VIP bracelet. I dont know how they do it. Any comments?


----------



## tschwa2

My understanding is VIP is fairly low on the totem pole of bracelets.  I have heard reviews where they are very nice until you refuse to go on a sales presentation or go and refuse to buy.  

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Luvtoride

Yes, that was my understanding about the VIP level too.  They keep trying to "up" your level by promising more perks and access to exclusive restaurants and beach and pool areas.  Our friends have kept doing that and are now just under "Shareholder" I believe.  Can't imagine how much more it is to achieve each level.


----------



## dominidude

Thanks for the info on "shareholder" level benefits guys.

http://wehadagreatvacation.com/contact/become-a-shareholder-beneficiary-2/

That website says
"As Shareholder Members of Lifestyle Holidays Vacation Club we offer accommodations in  Lifestyle Holidays Crown Villas, Lifestyle Presidential Suites, Lifestyle Executive Spa Suites, Lifestyle Tropical Beach Resort And Spa,   Lifestyle Crown Residence Suites, and Lifestyles Cofresi Palm's.   All are Located on Playa Cofresi Bay Puerto Plata, Dominican Republic, by renting through us we can give you the *VIP *benefits you deserve when vacationing at our beautiful resort."

Then when you click on their "Rental Rates" link, it says

"The rental rates below work as follows when you rent a villa or other accommodation the weekly rate or daily rate is what you pay. The number of guest  you have stay in it does not affect the price. If you rent a 3 bedroom villa you could have 2 guest in it or 6 guest in it the price remains the same.  You can also bring your  infants and they will bring in a crib and highchair for you at no charge. *The only other charges are the all-inclusive fees which you pay to the resort when you check in*."

That page says that the minimum for their AI is $95 per person per day.

Seems a pretty crummy deal when you can get the room, plus the AI, plus the VIP bracelet for $29 pp/d somewhere else.


----------



## tschwa2

I think the difference is with their shareholder level, they could have a 3 br villa with view and private cook and golf cart to get around with limo and/or helicopter from the airport with their $99 a day.  True they have paid out the nose for these things.

You will probably get a small partial view, told which restaurants you can use and which restaurants and/or items have surcharges and will pay for shared transfers from the airport, etc.  

I found a link to a review to the $19 per person deal they had last year.  
http://travel.spotcoolstuff.com/caribbean-all-inclusive-deal/19-per-person
I am sure at $19-$29 you will get your monies worth but I don't think you will get the same experience the shareholder level or even those just below.  You probably will get the same experience that those who buy in and pay $6000-$12,000.  I don't think it gets any better at all until you hit the $20,000-$50,000 level.


----------



## Luvtoride

*Updates on LHVC?*

Anyone have any new information on the LHVC in Puerto Plata?  We're going next April with our friends who own there.  They have increased their ownership to Shareholder level and say there are new beaches (black beach) and a great 4 bedroom house for our stay.  Also we will get helicopter service to and from the airport.  Any other perks or things to look for? Thanks.


----------



## LSVC_Garbage

This place is a hustle, do not buy anything. Enjoy your time and bounce quick. Yes I have been had as well. They bank on your frustration and advise that the shareholder package will cure all.  I bought and then went back for more punishment with 2 friends. This time I made the dick head sales manager sign and endorse everything we were promised as a result of upgrading. Yet still they double talk and you get a take it or leave it attitude.  For the sales director in Puerto Plata  I will be back in July 2017, and the two way glass you are sitting behind watching all your victims I am going to smoke your ass out. You guys need a good ole fashion smacking around.  What a scam!


----------



## Snodgrass

Hi, has anyone actually sold their holiday vacation club package, or is it just a waste of time even trying?


----------



## LannyPC

Snodgrass said:


> Hi, has anyone actually sold their holiday vacation club package, or is it just a waste of time even trying?



It's probably "just a waste of time even trying".  Travel clubs have no resale value.  I have not heard many, if any, stories on here how people sold their travel club membership for a significant amount of money.  If you are paying yearly fees and no longer want to, you might be able to terminate your membership by just stopping paying these fees.

So just a heads up.  Hopefully it hasn't happened but watch out for the many scams where people phone you telling you they have a buyer for your membership or they can rent out your weeks for huge bucks...if you pay them an upfront fee.


----------

